
Hackers stole GitHub and Gitlab OAuth tokens from Git analytics firm Waydev - s14ve
https://www.zdnet.com/article/hackers-stole-github-and-gitlab-oauth-tokens-from-git-analytics-firm-waydev/
======
arkadiyt
The companies that were hacked as a result (Dave.com, Flood.io) must have been
storing secrets in source code, which has got to be one of the most negligent
ways to suffer a breach.

